# Respray or new bumper



## greencode (Jun 25, 2008)

I've got a Milano Red Civic Type R (2007) and somebody decided to scrape their van on my front bumper the other day so it's left a scuff and another scuff down to the plastic of the bumper. 

Now, I've had quotes ranging from £160-450 for a bumper respray or £110 for chipsaway however the condition of the bumper overall is pretty poor thanks to the amount of stonechips.

You can actually buy a brand new pre-painted bumper from Honda for £150 so I'm wondering what to do and need a little advice.

If I got the brand new bumper would it contrast a lot with the rest of the paintwork as the car is near on 8 years old or with a bit of detailing would I be able to get the bodywork to the same colour/standard as the new bumper?

Any ideas, help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey!

I have the same car! By chance just clicked on this as I've had a similar experience, in my experience your best off buying the new bumper, for a start it's cheaper and I found that the match was good - I couldn't notice a difference but it depends on the condition of your paintwork of course and whether or not you think it's still Milano red or now the notorious Milano pink! Matching Milano can be a nightmare for a bodyshop too which is why I went for the new bumper, it's a better match and it's brand new and cheaper!


----------



## greencode (Jun 25, 2008)

DPG87 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have the same car! By chance just clicked on this as I've had a similar experience, in my experience your best off buying the new bumper, for a start it's cheaper and I found that the match was good - I couldn't notice a difference but it depends on the condition of your paintwork of course and whether or not you think it's still Milano red or now the notorious Milano pink! Matching Milano can be a nightmare for a bodyshop too which is why I went for the new bumper, it's a better match and it's brand new and cheaper!


Thanks for the superquick reply. Yeah, it's kinda what I'm thinking. It's annoying that no Honda dealer will accept returns for that particular part as I could have got it, positioned right next to the car and had a look to see what it's like.

I think I'll just bite the bullet and get the new bumper. I have a feeling that I'll end up getting the GP kit as well as the lower front bumper is badly stonechipped!


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

greencode said:


> Thanks for the superquick reply. Yeah, it's kinda what I'm thinking. It's annoying that no Honda dealer will accept returns for that particular part as I could have got it, positioned right next to the car and had a look to see what it's like.
> 
> I think I'll just bite the bullet and get the new bumper. I have a feeling that I'll end up getting the GP kit as well as the lower front bumper is badly stonechipped!


Yeh definitely think the new bumper is the right choice, GP kit is what I'm running on mines looks far better than the stock splitter!


----------



## greencode (Jun 25, 2008)

DPG87 said:


> Yeh definitely think the new bumper is the right choice, GP kit is what I'm running on mines looks far better than the stock splitter!


I know, just trying to justify spending £630 on the GP kit plus the £150 for the upper bumper!!


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

I take it you don't know who did it ?


----------



## greencode (Jun 25, 2008)

vtaylor78 said:


> I take it you don't know who did it ?


What the scuff? Yep, some builders are working up the drive from me. The business owner has claimed responsibility and is willing to pay for it. I need to get a quote. I don't think he'll pay for a GP kit though ;-)


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

greencode said:


> What the scuff? Yep, some builders are working up the drive from me. The business owner has claimed responsibility and is willing to pay for it. I need to get a quote. I don't think he'll pay for a GP kit though ;-)


Take it to a decent body shop then, and they should be able to match it perfectly.
You might also be able to do a deal with them for cash to sort out the kit for you ?


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

£150 fully painted for the new bumper? Are you sure? 

From personal experience I would go with the new bumper, I've painted a lot of Milano red and it's an ****, even when you blend it can still look crap. The new pre painted ones are pretty good tbh. Then with a good polish up of the quarters it will be a lot better.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just double check that is a new pre painted bumper as that sounds extremely cheap, can't normally buy even unpainted bumpers for that sort of money 

If it's is right then I'd just get a new one


----------



## greencode (Jun 25, 2008)

Graeme1 said:


> £150 fully painted for the new bumper? Are you sure?
> 
> From personal experience I would go with the new bumper, I've painted a lot of Milano red and it's an ****, even when you blend it can still look crap. The new pre painted ones are pretty good tbh. Then with a good polish up of the quarters it will be a lot better.


Yep, it's probably the only thing that Honda does provide at a pretty decent price.


----------



## greencode (Jun 25, 2008)

Clancy said:


> Just double check that is a new pre painted bumper as that sounds extremely cheap, can't normally buy even unpainted bumpers for that sort of money
> 
> If it's is right then I'd just get a new one


Yep, it is a pre-painted bumper with the correct colour code direct from Honda. Weirdly it costs £26 to get one direct from Honda that's not pre-painted!!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

greencode said:


> Yep, it is a pre-painted bumper with the correct colour code direct from Honda. Weirdly it costs £26 to get one direct from Honda that's not pre-painted!!


Christ lol yeah go for that then mate, can't argue at that price that's very cheap :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

greencode said:


> Yep, it is a pre-painted bumper with the correct colour code direct from Honda. Weirdly it costs £26 to get one direct from Honda that's not pre-painted!!


£26 for a new bumper???

Flip me thats cheap!


----------

